# Shark Bait Needed!



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I am planning to go shark fishing Saturday evening from shore and would really like something other than Joe Patti mullet. Don't have time to go out before and try to catch bonita, bluefish, ladyfish or whatever.

If anyone goes out today or tomorrow and happens to get some of the above that you dont want to keep, I would gladly meet you where ever and pay you for them. I know I could buy a frozen bonita but prefer fresh. Feel free to call or text me at 850.619.3203


----------



## Fishnfun68 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish I had seen this earlier. Ladyfish bonanza on the P'cola Gulf Pier. Threw at least 15 back.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

My kids have been acting up back at home...


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! That was funny Todd. I know the feeling...


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Large chunks of Sting Ray work well, too!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Disregard guys- Had to postpone the trip. However, keep me in mind please as the summer rolls in. I try to go pretty frequently on Saturdays during the summer and would gladly pay a fair price for some Bluefish, Ladyfish, Bonita and other good shark baits I cant buy at Joe Patti.

Only fresh baits though. Frozen doesn't interest me. I know stringray is supposed to work well but I have never had so much as a pick-up with them.


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

Usually only your larger sharks target stingrays, hammerheads and tigers primary. So they are not real good on casting tackle, which mainly target sand sharks, bulls and blacktips. My favs are live mullet, cut ladyfish, sheepshead and sand trout on casting tackle, we don't get many bonita from the surf over here. The mullet and sand trout also catch alot of BIG redfish too, I have caught several 40+ inch bull reds while shark fishing.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Kachok said:


> Usually only your larger sharks target stingrays, hammerheads and tigers primary. So they are not real good on casting tackle, which mainly target sand sharks, bulls and blacktips. My favs are live mullet, cut ladyfish, sheepshead and sand trout on casting tackle, we don't get many bonita from the surf over here. The mullet and sand trout also catch alot of BIG redfish too, I have caught several 40+ inch bull reds while shark fishing.


How are you hooking the mullet and what size hook are you using? I'm going out in a few weeks and want to try my hand at some shark fishing.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I use 2 hooks about 8" apart and hook through the head and then again near the tail with the stinger hook. Generally works well with a 16-20/0 circle hook. Wrapping the hooks with black electrical tape I believe is the key to getting the shark to hold the bait long enough to get a solid hookup.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> I use 2 hooks about 8" apart and hook through the head and then again near the tail with the stinger hook. Generally works well with a 16-20/0 circle hook. Wrapping the hooks with black electrical tape I believe is the key to getting the shark to hold the bait long enough to get a solid hookup.


are you wrapping the tape around the point of the hook actually? What kind of leader are you using?


----------



## goblin (Feb 23, 2012)

I string my hooks through the mouth and out of one of the gills when i hook my shark bait. Then take a large zip tie and secure the hook to the middle of a whiting or something like that. Worked every time I've tried it.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Know the regulations before you go...

Hook and line are the only allowable gear for harvesting sharks and *the use of natural bait when using multiple hooks is prohibited *
Minimum fork length of 54 inches for all sharks (excluding Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, finetooth and smooth dogfish) 
Maximum of 1 shark per harvester per day or 2 per vessel, whichever is less 
Sharks are to be landed in whole condition, this includes landing sharks with heads and tails intact 
*Protected (Prohibited) Species*
The following species of shark (or any part of any of the following species) are prohibited from all harvest, possession, landing, purchase, sale or exchange:

Atlantic angel (_Squatina dumeril_)
Basking (_Cetorhinus maximus_)
Bigeye sand tiger (_Odontaspis noronhai_)
Bigeye sixgill (_Hexanchus nakamurai_)
Bigeye thresher (_Alopias vulpinus_)
Bignose (_Carcharhinus altimus_)
Caribbean reef (_Carcharhinus perezii_)
Dusky (_Carcharhinus obscurus_)
Galapagos (_Carcharhinus galapagensis_)
Great hammerhead (_Sphyrna mokarran)_
Lemon shark (_Negaprion brevirostris_)
Longfin mako (_Isurus paucus_)
Narrowtooth (_Carcharhinus brachyurus_)
Night (_Carcharhinus signatus_)
Sandbar (_Carcharhinus plumbeus_)
Sand tiger (_Odontaspis taurus_)
Scalloped hammerhead (_Sphryna lewini_)
Sevengill (_Heptranchias perlo_)
Silky (Carcharhinus falciformis)
Sixgill shark (_Hexanchus griseus)_
Smalltail (_Carcharhinus porosus_)
Smooth hammerhead (Sphyrna zygaena)
Tiger shark (Galeocerdo cuvier)
Whale (_Rhincodon typus)_
White (_Carcharodon carcharias_
The FWC Commissioners passed a rule that prohibits the recreational and commercial harvest of *tiger sharks* and *great, scalloped* and *smooth hammerhead sharks* from state waters at the Nov. 16, 2011, meeting. The rule took effect *January 1, 2012.*
Anglers may catch and release prohibited shark species in *state* waters. Anglers may also catch and take some species of shark in *federal* waters and land them in Florida but boats traveling through state waters carrying shark must not stop in state waters until the fish are landed.
*Catch and release methods*: By using the following techniques when fishing for shark, anglers can greatly increase fish survival rates.

Use tackle heavy enough to land a fish quickly to reduce exhaustion, which could result in its death or weaken it making it more vulnerable to predators. (Prohibited species that die while on the line after being caught in state waters should be returned to the water.)
Release the fish while it is in the water when possible.
Use a de-hooking device to remove hooks safely.
Use non-stainless steel hooks - these hooks can dissolve if they remain in a fish.
Use non-offset circle hooks when fishing with natural bait to avoid gut hooking a fish - circle hooks tend to hook fish in the jaw, making them easy to remove.
Bend barbs down on hooks so they can be removed with less damage to a fish


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Pirate- Interesting point about the single hook. Glad I only use 1 hook. ;o)

I knew about the Hammerhead/Tiger rule for this year. The only shark we would consider keeping is a Blacktip.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

if you really wanted ladyfish or bluefish for shark bait you should have gone to the Pcola Pier Sunday around 12:30 a huge school of ladyfish kept coming through and every now and then some bluefish would follow them, a gotcha would be all you need to get a few of them.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was planning on going this weekend but if the June Grass is as bad as I am hearing, I think I will stay at home and maybe throw some meats on the 'ol smoker.


----------



## captgwalts (Feb 8, 2011)

small live rays, check with the chater boats for barracuda


----------

